# 4 - andro, xtreme stack log



## daucous (Nov 29, 2015)

Going all out this time and planning to log my experience with IML's Super 4 ~ Andro rx. This will be the test base for my Alphalab technologies Xtreme Stack bridged into Xtreme Shred, stacked with 11~oxo run.

After reading hours and hours of logs, im setup and dosing steady.  Most guys on A-1 are saying 60 mg is the knees, and also that anything over three weeks they run into trouble!  Three weeks is not long enough for a solo run, but im bridging into different compounds anyhow. Should still end up with 8 weeks, not including pct.

Weeks 1 - 3
Xtreme Stack
Alpha-1 @ 20 mgs and Cyanostane @ 20 mgs 
2/2/3/3/3/3/3 
3/3/3/3/3/3/3
3/3/3/3/3/3/2

Weeks 1 - 3
Super 4 - Andro Rx
2/2/2/2/2/2/2 
2/2/2/2/2/2/2
5/5/5/5/5/5/2

Weeks 3 - 6
Xtreme Shred
Methyldiaz @ 20 mg and Hexadrone @ 30 mg
Day 21 take 1
3/3/3/3/3/3/3
3/3/3/3/3/3/3
3/3/3/3/3/2

Weeks 6 - 8
11 - oxo
3/3/3/3/3/3/3
3/3/3/3/3/3/3
3/3/3/3/3/3

Weeks 8 - 12
Clomid/Aromasin


----------



## daucous (Nov 30, 2015)

*back at it*

Today is starting my third week.  Upon starting I was barely 173 lbs, and after my workout today I weighed 180.  After my last run, I had realized huge flaws in my training and diet.  I also had to move from my condo and cut my last run short.  

So after losing what little muscle I had, I got very discouraged.  Felt like shit for a good six months.  But after getting my priorities back in line, and a wicked breakup, its time for redemption.  Huge thanks to Mike Arnold and this board for all the support and advice through that rough time.  Im really pushing my diet and training.  Cant say enough about IML, and for not getting totally flamed  the last time around.  So far everythings on track, should be gaining steady.


----------



## daucous (Dec 3, 2015)

Today was back, and was seeing improvement especially in the lats.  Today weighed 182.  Cant really see my abs, but still lean.  I just took my last 4 andro today, really helped me get though the alpha 1.  Next run im definitely getting two bottles.  I wanted to compare this to trest maybe, but not sure how obvious it would be considering the all the water weight people are experiencing. Im curious if anyone has ran both, as a test base or solo

Strength is up on literally everything but squats.  It seems like my form has got alot better on compounds, and my joints are feel good.  Im hoping for more strength in the next three weeks, and mass along with it.


----------



## daucous (Dec 9, 2015)

Well Im back at the weight of 180 lbs.  I think switching compounds without any overlap was the cause here.  So next time Ill keep that in mind.
Just a quick update, so far so good.  Not flexing for an honest assessment


----------

